# 2013 Sipapu Camping trip



## NMKawierider (Apr 11, 2009)

Started putting some vids together from our annual trip. This is the first- "Rocky Roads" for obvious reasons...lol. So kick it up to 1080 and full screen and enjoy a rocky-ride in the mountains.


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

Cool!!


----------



## NMKawierider (Apr 11, 2009)

Here's the next one...I call it "Encounters"


----------



## NMKawierider (Apr 11, 2009)

One more. Just a ride vid from Wednesday the 5th.


----------



## samtj85 (Jan 21, 2012)

Looks like fun!!!

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

ya'll are lucky to have so many trails like that close to home.


----------



## NMKawierider (Apr 11, 2009)

Polaris425 said:


> ya'll are lucky to have so many trails like that close to home.


Still three-hours away but I guess that beats 6...lol


----------



## NMKawierider (Apr 11, 2009)

I know you guys feel trail riding vids are pretty boring. Well, maybe here's one that will capture your interest long enough to watch it through. Be sure to go full-screen. 

Sorry D, I just had to post it...it's a guy-thing 

https://vimeo.com/71430939


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

I'm sorry but, I don't see you anywhere in the video............. :bigok: haha


----------



## 2010Bruterider (Jun 20, 2010)

Nice sound track! I have a new found interest for trail riding videos. Lol


----------



## brutemike (Mar 23, 2010)

I love it great vid. Got to to love the ladies and some good pine mtn. trails.


----------



## gtsum2 (Aug 29, 2012)

LOL...great vid! Love the scenery there


----------



## brute69 (Mar 7, 2012)

You was riding trails in this video I didn't never notice lol.


----------



## NMKawierider (Apr 11, 2009)

brute69 said:


> You was riding trails in this video I didn't never notice lol.


Yeah it takes a couple of times to notice the trails...


----------



## brute69 (Mar 7, 2012)

I hear yea I had to watch it twice to see the atv and trails good videos though


----------



## NMKawierider (Apr 11, 2009)

Thanks.


----------

